# Секвестированая грыжа L4/L5 11,3 мм, вылечился без операции



## kabachok2003 (5 Мар 2012)

не знаю может кому то поможет.

я 1980 г.р. заработал себе грыжу - заключение и снимки прилагаю. Все советовали операцию - я отказался и начал потихоньку заниматься ЛФК..и через год сделал второе МРТ...разница что называется "на лицо". Так что люди с грыжами : даже если у вас секвестр..если грыжа размером с Останкинскую башню - не бросайтесь под нож хирургам - правильные физические упражнения дают шанс выздороветь без операционного вмешательства. Только обзательно правильные и регулярные упражнения.а также правильный - в плане спины - образ жизни

Безусловно, не все грыжи так просто лечаться...но шанс есть очень даже неплохой. Я уже хожу 2,5 года на лфк..боли в спине перестали беспокоить совсем - занимаюсь с другими людьми и вижу как им тоже помогает лечебная физкультура.

Не хочу тут рекламировать клинику где мне помогли, но если кого то заинтересует отвечу в личке. Это Киев. в принципе все упражнения спокойно можно делать и дома....


----------



## Alerta (5 Мар 2012)

Интересно было бы почитать комментарии докторов! Обнадёживает очень!
kabachok2003, а Вы можете перечислить, какие такие упражнения Вы делаете, и с какой периодичностью? Спасибо заранее.


----------



## kabachok2003 (5 Мар 2012)

упражнений достаточно немного...но их сложно описать "на пальцах"..все равно что рассказывать балет..а переодика - когда был кризис то 2 месяца делал 5 раз в неделю по часу...а сейчас для профилактики делаю 3 раза в неделю...перерывов не было: занимаюсь до сих пор..только недели 3 не поделаю..или слягу с простудой - спина сразу напоминает где была грыжа..я не говорю что лфк - это панацея..безусловно, каждый человек индивидуален - но мне это помогло..и возможно кому то еще поможет, но стоит помнить -  не занимайтесь самолечением и перед такой "зарядкой" посетите врача - приступать к лфк можно только когда прошел острый период.

если людей очень заинтересует я попробую выделить время и попробовать описать все упражнения что я делал, но думаю врачей "новизной" упражнений я не удивлю


----------



## сергей1983 (5 Мар 2012)

Напишите, может ваше сочетание упражнений, как раз самое то. Заранее спасибо


----------



## Alerta (5 Мар 2012)

В самом деле, напишите, пожалуйста!
Ждем-с!


----------



## kabachok2003 (5 Мар 2012)

упражнения отправил в личку. но повторюсь - нельзя заниматься самолечением - упражнения только после консультации с врачем..ну и сами понимаете - описал как мог...показать было б проще. приезжайте в киев,  в клинику где мне помогли , пару раз позанимаетесь с тренером, а потом можно будет дома самим заниматься


----------



## Елена Чикова (5 Мар 2012)

Это все замечательно, только вот Киев от многих форумчан далековат!


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

да всё верно...я без проблем могу написать эти упражнения вам в личку, но их хотя бы несколько раз стоит проделать под присмотром человека который в этом разбирается..да и не во всяком состоянии их можно делать...я две недели медекоментозно снимал болевой синдром чтобы чуть чуть можно было работать в спортзале. Своим постом и снимками я хотел сказать что если вам говорят "срочно резаться"  - не бегите к нейрохирургу..есть возможность вылечится ценой одного труда упорства и терпения...лично я потратил на лекарства не больше 40 долларов за всё время лечения


----------



## Елена Чикова (6 Мар 2012)

Вы молодец и я очень рада за Вас! Только ведь ситуации разные бывают, да и не у всех хватает сил и терпения преодолеть эту выматывающую, в полном смысле этого слова, боль.
А эти упражнения подходят для уже прооперированных? У меня в наличии еще и небольшая протрузия диском выше. Если ограничений никаких нет, то я с удовольствием ознакомлюсь с упражнениями


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

Елена..я не врач и к сожалению не могу дать ответ на ваш вопрос - единственное что могу сказать - слушайте свое тело...если оно стабильно говорит "мне хуже", значит упражнения не для вас.  упражнения вам отправил..и я наверное попробую их как то приаттачить вверху темы вместе со снимками...


----------



## Елена Чикова (6 Мар 2012)

Спасибо


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

вверху не получилось - делаю это тут:


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

про силы и терпения это верно сказано..как только чуть перестает болеть все сразу бросают заниматься ...таких  примеров было за 2 года занятий очень много...после диагноза "грыжа" физические упражнения необходимо делать до конца жизни...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Мар 2012)

Alerta написал(а):


> Интересно было бы почитать комментарии докторов!


а что тут комментировать, обычное явление, человека просто не смогли напугать)))


----------



## Alerta (6 Мар 2012)

Спасибо огромное за упражнения!!!!!! Оччень толково изложено.
Удачи Вам, kabachok2003!!!


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

Вообщето оно и без упражнений с клиниками также рассасывается и рубцуется, если вы не входите в число "неудачников" со слабым имцнным ответом на выпавшую пульпу, с "узким" позвоночным каналом и т.п. Никаких тут чудес нету. 80-85% людей так и выздоравливают, зачастую даже и не зная, что у них имели быть место грыжи, секвестры и т.п.


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

Может тоже порекомендовать свою "эксклюзивную" систему упражнений, типа - армейский жим стоя 2 по 20 (на данный момент), начинать можно с 2 по 5


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Может тоже порекомендовать свою "эксклюзивную" систему упражнений, типа - армейский жим стоя 2 по 20 (на данный момент), начинать можно с 2 по 5


можно также порекомендовать бить молотком по спине - у нас в киеве есть такой "профессор-костоправ" который так грыжи "лечит" ..один из пациентов попал с разрывом селезенки в скорую..другой вопрос, что "мои " упражнения реально помогают очень хорошему проценту людей...и это абсолютно не пустые слова..а вот ваш "фирменный жим" боюсь поможет только стать клиентом нейрохирурга. 

ps. у вас знатно получается троллить. судя по вашим комментам в других темах, вы большой мастер в этом деле


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

kabachok2003 написал(а):


> "мои " упражнения реально помогают очень хорошему проценту людей...и это абсолютно не пустые слова..



Да ну?))) Реально помогают, да еще и большому проценту?))) Вы наверное свои клинические испытания проводите по всей форме?))) И наверное сможете тут нам поведать, каким таким образом "ваши" упражнения "помогают" да еще и большому  проценту людей? Опишите механизм данного чуда, только без призывов приезжать в таинственную Киевскую клинику


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

простите, но с тролями нет желания общаться  ..советуйте дальше всем свои становые жимы..всего хорошего  ... кому надо, тот возьмёт упражнения на заметку и выздоровеет.


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

А насчет армейского жима, так уж лучше данный жим сделать технично, с ровной по оси спиной, чем заниматься всяческой ЛФК-образной акробатикой типа рыбок, кошечек, лодочек и прочего скручивающе-сгибательного набора, да еще и в острый период.
А еще лучше, ни жим, ни тем более данная "акробатика", а просто достаточная двигательная активность в виде хотя бы обычной ходьбы.
Вы уважаемый заканчивайте тут заниматься любимым приемом лохо-клиник, а именно приписыванием на счет своего "чюдо-комплекса" достижений естественного выздоровления организма. Спорт, ЛФК (разумное) и т.п. оно конечно хорошо, но чудес все это однозначно не приносит.


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

Тролль это вы. Если по существу нечего сказать, по поводу своих "чудес" в таинственных клиниках, то предлагаю не пиарить данные "чудеса" на этом форуме. Тем более, что ЛФК для каждого свое, и что одному хорошо, другому может фатально навредить, не существует и не может существовать какого то одного единого "чудо-комплекса" для всех, вот и все дела.


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

мои слова: "стоит помнить - не занимайтесь самолечением и перед такой "зарядкой" посетите врача - приступать к лфк можно только когда прошел острый период." - плюс ни словаНИГДЕ ни сказано пор "рыбок и лодочек"
ваши слова: "лучше данный жим сделать технично, с ровной по оси спиной, чем заниматься всяческой ЛФК-образной акробатикой типа рыбок, кошечек, лодочек и прочего скручивающе-сгибательного набора, да еще и в острый период."

мои слова: "я не говорю что лфк - это панацея..безусловно, каждый человек индивидуален - но мне это помогло..и возможно кому то еще поможет"
ваши слова"не существует и не может существовать какого то одного единого "чудо-комплекса" для всех, вот и все дела." 

научитесь хотя бы читать то , что пишете кто то другой, кроме себя любимого

"Вы уважаемый заканчивайте тут заниматься ", "И наверное сможете тут нам поведать", "предлагаю не пиарить данные "чудеса" на этом форуме"

- это ваш персональный форум? у вас надо спрашивать разрешения что писать, а что нет?


----------



## kabachok2003 (6 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Тролль это вы. Если по существу нечего сказать, по поводу своих "чудес" в таинственных клиниках,


ну если написаные мной тут ВСЕ упражнения, которые поставили меня на ноги , и снимки с описанием это "нечего сказать" то безусловно я троль.


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

kabachok2003 написал(а):


> ну если написаные мной тут ВСЕ упражнения, которые поставили меня на ноги , и снимки с описанием это "нечего сказать" то безусловно я троль.



Вот ключевые слова во всем этом "потоке"))) Я с таким же успехом, могу утверждать, что меня, а также тысяи других спортсменов поставил на ног армейский жим))) И могу даже отсканировать листочек, как его правильно испольнять. Я к тому и привел это упражнение в пример))) 
Вы на вопрос то не ответили, а твердите одно по одному "эти упражнения поставили меняна ноги и еще кучу народа". А я вас могу еще разспросить, с чего вы вообще взяли что вас и тем более "приличный процент" людей поставили на ноги именно данные упражнения, а не естественные репаративные и компенсационные механизмы организма + "естественный доктор" по имени ВРЕМЯ. Я могу еще раз повторить, что вы приписываете данному комплексу упражений (одному из многих тысяч) какойто вау-эффект, но суть данного эффекта пояснить не можете, а только повторяете из сообщенияв сообщение. как вас там чтото на ноги поставило)))) Я с таким же успехом могу и жим армейский расхваливать, и прикладывание лопуха к заднице, и молитвы всем богам перед сном)))


----------



## gudkov (6 Мар 2012)

kabachok2003 написал(а):


> и снимки с описанием это "нечего сказать" то безусловно я троль.



Именно так. Какое отношение имеет описание ваших снимков к каким либо упражнениям, вы хоть задумывались?))) Или может мне свое описание к примеру, откоментировать как - "Потрясающий эфект прикладывания лопуха + армейский жим"?)))))


----------



## andriashka (6 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вообщето оно и без упражнений с клиниками также рассасывается и рубцуется, если вы не входите в число "неудачников" со слабым имцнным ответом на выпавшую пульпу, с "узким" позвоночным каналом и т.п. Никаких тут чудес нету. 80-85% людей так и выздоравливают, зачастую даже и не зная, что у них имели быть место грыжи, секвестры и т.п.


Очень интересное замечание....только сейчас подумалось, что один из нейрохирургов объяснил мою проблему именно узким каналом. Упражнения на всякий сохранил....попробую пока время есть


----------



## МарияЛ (10 Мар 2012)

Это сайт, который дает интересующимся людям информацию, и они сами выбирают, что им подходит. Раздел называеся "делимся опытом", если кто то не заметил. И если человеку помог лопух или утренняя молитва - отлично. Главное становится ЛУЧШЕ. И скорее это не из-за лопуха, но положительный настрой человека помогает организму справиться с болезню.
А г-ну Гуткову хочу сказать - наилучший вариант, естественно, когда все само проходит и рассасывается, но в жизни не всегда так бывает.  В вашей теме я например, не заметила снимки или диагноза ДО или во время обострения и после...как Вы спрашиваете с многих на этом сайте (была ли грыжа вообще). Хотя лично не ставлю под сомнения ваши слова, потому что я не для этого здесь.
Я за любой метод или упражнения, которые помогают, пусть даже если они работают как ПЛАЦЕБО. Главное УЛУЧШЕНИЕ. Некоторым людям даже, если к ним сам господь Бог придет и предложит помощь, они ответят "не верю". Вот как то так.
Всем здоровья!


----------



## gudkov (10 Мар 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> В вашей теме я например, не заметила снимки или диагноза ДО или во время обострения и после...



Вы плохо смотрели мою тему.


----------



## gudkov (10 Мар 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> Я за любой метод или упражнения, которые помогают, пусть даже если они работают как ПЛАЦЕБО. Главное УЛУЧШЕНИЕ. Некоторым людям даже, если к ним сам господь Бог придет и предложит помощь, они ответят "не верю". Вот как то так.
> Всем здоровья!



ЛЮБОЙ метод и упражнение может навредить с той же вероятностью, что и помочь (хотя бы на уровне плацебо). В пример уже не раз приводились, "кошечки", "лодочки", гиперэкстензии и т.п. Кому то может и нормально будет, а ктото дальше грыжу додавит. Я потому и пишу, что нечего преподносить какойто "свой" набор упражнений, как панацею и утверждать, что именно он вот прям и помог. Вам всеже внимательнее читать стоит.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Мар 2012)

Грыжи дисков склонны к тому, чтобы исчезать. Грубо говоря, вероятность этого составляет примерно 50% в течение года, причем чем больше грыжа, тем выше шансов, что она уменьшится или исчезнет. Так что дело не в упражнениях. Время лечит. Хотя, конечно, упражнения полезны... Но они не избавляют от грыж


----------



## МарияЛ (10 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> ЛЮБОЙ метод и упражнение может навредить с той же вероятностью, что и помочь (хотя бы на уровне плацебо). В пример уже не раз приводились, "кошечки", "лодочки", гиперэкстензии и т.п. Кому то может и нормально будет, а ктото дальше грыжу додавит. Я потому и пишу, что нечего преподносить какойто "свой" набор упражнений, как панацею и утверждать, что именно он вот прям и помог. Вам всеже внимательнее читать стоит.


Я написала:  _за любой метод или упражнения, которые помогают_ - главное здесь ПОМОГАЮТ, а не любой.
Kabachok кстати и ничего про "свой" метод и не пишет, сказано, что ему помогло и помогает. На сколько я поняла, эти упражнения ему показали в клинике. Когда у самой начались проблемы, я и не знала слова такого ЛФК и тем более, что это такое...Только с третьего раза смогла подобрать удобоваримый комплекс упражнений для себя и причем на этом сайте.
Мое мнение, пускай люди говорят и пишут, что им помогает...а рекламу думающий распознает. А то получится просто говорильня без конкретики.


----------



## МарияЛ (10 Мар 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Грыжи дисков склонны к тому, чтобы исчезать. Грубо говоря, вероятность этого составляет примерно 50% в течение года, причем чем больше грыжа, тем выше шансов, что она уменьшится или исчезнет. Так что дело не в упражнениях. Время лечит. Хотя, конечно, упражнения полезны... Но они не избавляют от грыж


Да не время лечит, а сам организм - и ему надо помочь, разумно - извините, но это мое мнение.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (10 Мар 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> Да не время лечит, а сам организм - и ему надо помочь, разумно - извините, но это мое мнение.


Ну да, конечно, сам организм. Никто и не спорит, только не нужно переоценивать значение той или иной "помощи". Иногда ему нужно просто не мешать...


----------



## МарияЛ (11 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вы плохо смотрели мою тему.


У Вас в теме написано протрузия 4,7 мм, а что до этого - только Ваши предположения и описание Вашего состояния. Я повторюсь, у меня нет цели докапываться и придираться к словам. И мне нравиться, что Вы изучаете  скрупулезно то, что беспокоит и интересует. Многие вообще идут на операцию, т.к. "доктор прописал", считая, что грыжа тоже что и аппендикс.И доктора дают иногда противоположные рекомендации. И что вот делать простому обывателю, у которого крыша едет от боли.


----------



## gudkov (11 Мар 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> У Вас в теме написано протрузия 4,7 мм, а что до этого - только Ваши предположения



Ну уж простите, что имею))) Я не склонен после каждого чиха бегать делать КТ, чтоб поймать ту самую "грыжу" на волне ее свежести и молодости))) То что грыжа была, ощущалось по симптомам, т.к. на момент "фотографирования" данной протрузии симптоматика практически исчезла.


----------



## МарияЛ (11 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну уж простите, что имею)))


Так уж и быть - прощаю. Скажите, сколько времени у Вас прошло с момента обострения и "фотографирования" грыжи.


----------



## gudkov (11 Мар 2012)

С момента обострения год. С момента "фотографирования"больше 7 месяцев.


----------



## МарияЛ (11 Мар 2012)

А с момента обострения до "фотографирования"


----------



## МарияЛ (11 Мар 2012)

получается где то месяцев 5


----------



## Natta (17 Мар 2012)

Если кому - то интересен мой опыт - около 2 лет мучалась от болей в спине. последние 3 месяца из них были просто нестерпимы. по данным МРТ - секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1 (12 мм) протрузия L4-L5. в поликлинике метроплитена невролог порекомендовал операцию (причем однозначно), я отказалась, очень много негативных отзывов клиентов после операции. долго консервативно лечилась (клиника позвоночника на Светлановской пл, обезволивающие, курс блокад (это все за 3 месяца!!!!!) почти без эффекта. в октябре очень аккуратно и эффективно поработал со мной остеопат, успешно, боль в спине и ноге почти исчезли, но через месяц снова начали нарастать. сходила еще раз к остеопату, он рекомендовал заниматься и посоветовал заниматься под наблюдением врача в Центре Реабилитационного Фитнеса. Прозанималась 2,5 мес., очень довольна, боли снова прошли (начали исчезать уже с 3-го занятия, правда пару дней по истечении 1-го месяца было небольшое обострение, прошло за 2 дня -массаж+остеопат). научилась заниматься "автономно" , буду следить как пойдет дальше. Напишу)))


----------



## flexcool (31 Мар 2012)

если не трудно, киньте пожалуйста комплекс в личку.
после таких постов очень хочется жить)))
спасибо


----------



## zMarinaz (3 Апр 2012)

Спасибо за упражнения, добавила парочку в свой комплекс.


----------



## Alchimik (15 Апр 2012)

kabachok2003 написал(а):


> упражнения отправил в личку. но повторюсь - нельзя заниматься самолечением - упражнения только после консультации с врачем..ну и сами понимаете - описал как мог...показать было б проще. приезжайте в киев, в клинику где мне помогли , пару раз позанимаетесь с тренером, а потом можно будет дома самим заниматься


А мне можете выслать, а я Вам


----------



## kabachok2003 (15 Апр 2012)

не понял фразу....


----------



## Luka2005pp (16 Июл 2012)

Спасибо огромное за тему!


----------

